# Six puppies and us, BBC2 at 8pm tonight



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd post for anyone interested in dog programmes, this one's about six new families and their pups, and the difficulties they have with them.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks for this - I've set it up on series link, will have to see if it's any good


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The second programme is on tomorrow night I think, there's only two parts to the series.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I will be watching that


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Watching it now


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I may shout at the tele......


----------



## Jadestubeau (Aug 23, 2014)

Puppies! Beautiful puppies!

Oh dear a girl was just squeaking a dog toy all mine were asleep by the fire but now are jumping around hunting for their toys!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

well that lad with the weim is annoying me!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

bella2013 said:


> well that lad with the weim is annoying me!


And me, and I wish they'd stop calling him a breed, he's a vizsla x weim


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Watching it now. Interesting that all the pups they've chosen are crossbreeds, bar one.

Got to admit the Rott x Neo is a cracking looking pup though


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

there are a few odd cross breeds 
shame the program didn't start with how to find a good breeder
but at least they are talking about breed traits and it does seem to be a 'warts and all' the good and bad of having a nippy whirlwind puppy about


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Is it me or is all but one of the puppies a (designer?) crossbreed.............


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

CHE said:


> Is it me or is all but one of the puppies a (designer?) crossbreed.............


Yes, all but one are crossbreeds. Not that it's a problem (before anyone comments!) but thought it's a bit bizarre.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And me, and I wish they'd stop calling him a breed, he's a vizsla x weim


Didn't catch the bit when they said he was a crossbreed, my bad. If I got a pup at that age mum would have been kicking my butt into gear!


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah nothing against crossbreeds but their dominance in this programme is decidedly odd


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

So many poodle crosses! 

would rather a full poodle anyday


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh dear! What a stoooopid woman!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hopefully this programme will show people what is involved in having a puppy, sorry im off to bang my head against the wall , the woman thats on now with Byron !!!! people who do no research what it involves having a puppy make me want to scream.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

The puppies are cute but the owners are driving me crackers! 
Stick your finger in his face and of course he'll bite it! 
And that clever weimxviszla was desperate to be let out for a wee - his training is so going to go backwards >.<


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh dear..... can't say one of those owners are people that I'd like to have one of my puppies. No wonder they've all got cross breeds from dubious breeders. WTF - don't people put a bit of effort into leaning how to train a puppy before getting one. Even the idiot who already has a cav seems clueless. 

What they should have done is added one competent owner with a new puppy so people realise how it SHOULD be done.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Turning it over!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it's good that it is showing naive owners who had this perfect image of a puppy with their children and what not to do
Hopefully they'll get some good advice soon and learn what to do


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

After reading some of these comments I'm glad I'm not watching it


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

And who the heck thought it would be a good idea to cross a beagle with a poodle!


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

I was this naive when I got my dog 

Luckily I didn't have to deal with nipping or biting...she just whined quite a lot. I did learn VERY quickly how to deal with my dog. I'm glad they are showing the reality of dog ownership, rather than a lovely tiny puppy who is so cute and angelic. 

Next time, I'll know exactly what I'm getting into.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> And who the heck thought it would be a good idea to cross a beagle with a poodle!


Most bizarre cross. Quite the challenge I would have thought.

See if they can redeem themselves a bit with the socialisation section...

(not turned it over yet! )


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

disappointed they haven't mentioned carrying puppies before they've had their vaccinations so they can experience the world and talk about going out for the first time after the vaccinations.
On the positive they are talking about careful socialisation and fear periods, lots of rewards for good behaviours from the yorkiepoo owners


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Missed the start but have started watching much to the displeasure of my OH!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> And who the heck thought it would be a good idea to cross a beagle with a poodle!


Sadly alot of people think its ok to x anything with a poodle , and they are not all little bundles of fluff and hopefully this programme will show that, there are so many poodle x in rescues


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Christ! 

Poor Jess.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Poor Jess the collie pup


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> And who the heck thought it would be a good idea to cross a beagle with a poodle!


It will totally be non-shedding and have all the brains and biddability of a poodle with none of the selective deafness when on a scent of a beagle :wink:. I have to admit it's not one I've heard of before and I thought I'd seen everything crossed with poodles .

It doesn't sound like they managed to find any competent owners . Viszla/weimaraner in the hands of someone who doesn't know what they're doing .


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Other than congratulating the BBC on promoting back yard breeders and designer cross breeds!!! 

What a pile of P O O!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Pet corrector on a puppy!!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

This is just making me sad, and the commentary is really annoying me. It's all very well to point out all the things the owners are doing wrong but that doesn't help these poor dogs


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dylan however is loving it!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

For gods sake


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Grrr what a bunch of incompetent twats. They should iq people and dogs to hectic families with kids??? NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dimwit said:


> This is just making me sad, and the commentary is really annoying me. It's all very well to point out all the things the owners are doing wrong but that doesn't help these poor dogs


I was hoping that a dog behaviourist would of become involved when the owners struggled 
And we would be shown some positive ways to help


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

What a bunch of idiots - pet corrector on a puppy


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Eeek! 

They are setting their dogs up for failure. Such frustrating viewing!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't catch the sentence fully. Did the ''trainer'' say Ralph needs 3 hours exercise per day? Or is that when adult?

Oh dear, out comes the Bakers. Things are going from bad to worse :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Was that a box of Bakers I just saw?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

pleased to see the wiemy cross owner getting in some sensible advice


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I didn't catch the sentence fully. Did the ''trainer'' say Ralph needs 3 hours exercise per day? Or is that when adult?
> 
> Oh dear, out comes the Bakers. Things are going from bad to worse :lol:


she did say when he was an adult :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I didn't catch the sentence fully. Did the ''trainer'' say Ralph needs 3 hours exercise per day? Or is that when adult?
> 
> Oh dear, out comes the Bakers. Things are going from bad to worse :lol:


When fully grown was mentioned


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Amelia66 said:


> she did say when he was an adult :thumbsup:





Sleeping_Lion said:


> When fully grown was mentioned


Thanks, didn't quite catch the first part of the sentence


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I didn't catch the sentence fully. Did the ''trainer'' say Ralph needs 3 hours exercise per day? Or is that when adult?
> 
> Oh dear, out comes the Bakers. Things are going from bad to worse :lol:


Omg you took the words out of my mouth re the Bakers the behaviourist should tell her to change its food first ! No wonder its hyper. Jeez don't people research before they buy high energy breeds. Head desk ... I can see poor Byron the beagle/poodle ending up in rescue already


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've only seen the start of Ralph and they're already idiots. At least they didn't blame him for going in the house I suppose.

They got a neo cross and didn't know how big it could get? Sigh


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

"They've got an active, gundog cross breed that wants to do things is designed to do things and is never going to be a sedantary dog that just wants to do a walk round the block. They wanted an active dog, they've got it and now they've got to get active." 

Love that trainer..


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder how long some of those puppies are going to last. No idea why that couple chose a Weim mix? understimulated HPR with clueless owners, an old Cavalier and free roaming chickens.....hmmm!

The woman with the fluffy Beagle cross was a complete idiot.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I actually think the program was overall quite good - it showed naive new owners discovering as they went along puppies are bloomin hard work, rarely lives up to your expectations and what you do wrong at the beginning will have life long impacts.

Yes there was a lot going wrong but it will be interesting to see the next episode



Nicky10 said:


> I've only seen the start of Ralph and they're already idiots. At least they didn't blame him for going in the house I suppose.
> 
> *They got a neo cross and didn't know how big it could get*? Sigh


The rottie x neo came form battersea so his history was sketchy - I think the new owners know they will have a very large dog, just being a cross and not seeing the parents they won't know quite how big.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> "They've got an active, gundog cross breed that wants to do things is designed to do things and is never going to be a sedantary dog that just wants to do a walk round the block. They wanted an active dog, they've got it and now they've got to get active."
> 
> Love that trainer..


The staggering thing is that it took a trainer to tell them that. People never fail to amaze me in their choices.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I actually think the program was overall quite good - it showed naive new owners discovering as they went along puppies are bloomin hard work, rarely lives up to your expectations and what you do wrong at the beginning will have life long impacts.
> 
> Yes there was a lot going wrong but it will be interesting to see the next episode
> 
> The rottie x neo came form battersea so his history was sketchy - I think the new owners know they will have a very large dog, just being a cross and not seeing the parents they won't know quite how big.


Ah he is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Whoa......


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Byron and Ralph's owners are morons . Did they really expect the 10 year old to care for the puppy all the time?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I think the owners featured probably represent the average cross section of first time puppy owners. I think if I had watched this programme as a non dog owner before learning so much about dogs from all of you on this forum I would have not been suprised at how the owners were with their dogs.

Unfortunately most people don't come to PF to learn or even do research so if the programme makes a few people think before they get a dog then I think that's a good thing. It would be nice if they perhaps added some more solutions and training / socialisation tips. Perhaps they could have a further episode at a later date of were to get a puppy from though it would have worked better as part of the introduction to puppy ownership in this programme.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh for goodness sake...... OH wants a rottie x neo now...........


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I actually think the new owners were 'idealistic' and 'naive' :

The poodle x beagle owners (although I don't agree with the use of a pet corrector for lack of bite inhibition and hate the way she described his behaviour as aggressive) had a story book ideal of a cute puppy playing with her kids

The wiemy cross owners wanted an active dog to bond with their sporty son - but underestimated how much they would need to adapt their selves.

The young girl who wants to train the doodle to be her assistant dog she and her flat mate were far too sweet and fell for the cute puppy behaviour and will have to deal with a large jumping nipping dog.

The yorkiepoo owners treat him like their 'baby' and spoil him

All mistakes plenty of us have made - it's how they deal with them that matters - I'm interested to see how the next episode pans out.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

kittih said:


> I think the owners featured probably represent the average cross section of first time puppy owners. I think if I had watched this programme as a non dog owner before learning so much about dogs from all of you on this forum I would have not been suprised at how the owners were with their dogs.
> 
> Unfortunately most people don't come to PF to learn or even do research so if the programme makes a few people think before they get a dog then I think that's a good thing. It would be nice if they perhaps added some more solutions and training / socialisation tips. Perhaps they could have a further episode at a later date of were to get a puppy from though it would have worked better as part of the introduction to puppy ownership in this programme.


I made mistakes with my first dog, my current dogs and all the ones inbetween over a forty year period. Heck, I make mistakes with them in the present day, and will no doubt continue to do so.

But virtually stringing a pup up by the neck to get it to sit, and then pulling it up again by the skin on it's back? Using a pet corrector on a pup? (and not really explaining to the viewing public how to use them), expecting a 10 year old to care entirely for a pup? Please god, this isn't how the general dog owning public act.

Totally unsuitable breed choices, heavy presence of ''designer'' breeds, no foreword about sourcing a suitable puppy. A real wasted opportunity, there could have been so much more put across which they failed to touch on.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Byron and Ralph's owners are morons . Did they really expect the 10 year old to care for the puppy all the time?


Oh it's surprising how many people think that the children will be enamoured by the puppy and vice versa. There is the romantic version and then there is the reality. The romantic version being the kids spending hours playing with the puppy, wearing each other out and having fun. The reality being that puppies bite, jump up, destroy and poo everywhere and if we are brutally honest, are far more hard work than fun!

Puppies, particularly those of challenging breeds, are difficult enough for experienced adult owners so it staggers me that some expect their children to relish the role. Of course the average child is going to prefer the XBox to a puppy - who can blame them?


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, poor Jess. Was not comfortable with how the boy was 'training' her. He wonders why she didn't come when called! And as for Byron's owner, I seriously doubt the committment and amount of thought that went into getting a pup. And a beagle x poodle!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

To be fair it would need a few more episodes to cover dog ownership in better detail. I think it's probably done a good job at deterring a few people from getting one, they haven't focused on how cute they are. I think the narration did basicLly say that the boy with the border collie was wrong for handling it like that. 

(Have typed this on my phone and it was a total nightmare, so excuse any weird bits).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

labradrk said:


> Oh it's surprising how many people think that the children will be enamoured by the puppy and vice versa. There is the romantic version and then there is the reality. The romantic version being the kids spending hours playing with the puppy, wearing each other out and having fun. The reality being that puppies bite, jump up, destroy and poo everywhere and if we are brutally honest, are far more hard work than fun!
> 
> Puppies, particularly those of challenging breeds, are difficult enough for experienced adult owners so it staggers me that some expect their children to relish the role. Of course the average child is going to prefer the XBox to a puppy - who can blame them?


I was almost one of these people  We were originally looking a Flat Coats - I had this perfect image of my son who had wanted a dog for years romping at the beach and fields :001_tt1:
Luckily I had a bit of a reality check and realised that as a family we wouldn't change our life style that drastically and decided on the small and fluffy type of dog - happy to be on the go all day but also happy to have a day off - and the reality of it was although my son loved Zipper and attended all the training classes with him etc the X-box would often win day to day 
It was a good job I wanted a dog even more than my son


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lola would be such an amazing dog if they had worked with her properly. They're all idiots although Stan seemed pretty good.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It was awful!

But, if it's any consolation, the majority of Twitter think so too:

https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/SixPuppiesandUs?src=hash

I had a good giggle reading through some of that feedback


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Have it recorded for Sunday viewing.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

SixStar said:


> I made mistakes with my first dog, my current dogs and all the ones inbetween over a forty year period. Heck, I make mistakes with them in the present day, and will no doubt continue to do so.
> 
> But virtually stringing a pup up by the neck to get it to sit, and then pulling it up again by the skin on it's back? Using a pet corrector on a pup? (and not really explaining to the viewing public how to use them), expecting a 10 year old to care entirely for a pup? Please god, this isn't how the general dog owning public act.


At the risk of being cynical, yes it is how some ( possibly even many) of the general public act. From experience some of the "general public" have a lot less awareness than people who take the time to learn about something do. People on PF are here because they are actively interested in learning more about their pets and how to enrich their lives or help them. It wouldn't cross a great number of peoples minds to do research before getting a puppy or seek a solution to a problem by asking for advice on a forum. In my view PF ers aren't the norm. As much as I would hope otherwise I suspect being clueless is probably more like the norm. What seems obvious or wrong to people here are not generally obvious to the average Joe. Common sense is rarely common so anything that makes even one person question why they want a puppy is a good one in my view - one less dog surrendered to a shelter because they can't cope with normal puppy behaviour when they were expecting a cute ready trained dog.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I have mixed feelings on the show! On the one hand there was an _awful _lot of mistakes and head-in-hands viewing, but on the other hand it's very easy for more experienced or knowledgeable dog owners to sit back and criticise. No-one is born a good dog owner, and we can only hope that these people will learn from their mistakes.

The show could have been a lot better, lots of wasted potential for reasons mentioned by previous posters!

Felt awful for little Jess the Collie in particular, I remember reading in a Brownie handbook from the 70's that my aunt gave me that his "method" was the proper way to train a dog to sit! Pull upwards on the lead, and push the dog down while saying "sit". Horrible. That was one part where I really wish someone had intervened or advised.


Dimwit said:


> This is just making me sad, and the commentary is really annoying me. It's all very well to point out all the things the owners are doing wrong but that doesn't help these poor dogs


It's a shame that there wasn't a trainer present as part of the team to give advice as opposed to just filming the mishaps, but I got the impression that it was quite a low budget production. 
I thought the commentary was quite good - Sarah Whitehead worked on that aspect of the show - but didn't marry well with the program as a whole.



Fleur said:


> I actually think the program was overall quite good - it showed naive new owners discovering as they went along puppies are bloomin hard work, rarely lives up to your expectations and what you do wrong at the beginning will have life long impacts.
> 
> Yes there was a lot going wrong but it will be interesting to see the next episode


I agree with this. Frustrating viewing but hopefully it will drive home the reality of raising a puppy, and put a few people off getting one without doing their research.



SixStar said:


> But virtually stringing a pup up by the neck to get it to sit, and then pulling it up again by the skin on it's back? Using a pet corrector on a pup? (and not really explaining to the viewing public how to use them), expecting a 10 year old to care entirely for a pup? *Please god, this isn't how the general dog owning public act.*


Honestly, I think that this is how a LOT of the general dog owning public acts. I've seen pet correctors recommended in books and sold in vet surgeries, people coming into my place of work (rescue) wanting a dog for their child to take care of or grow up with, and I still encounter people using outright cruel training techniques to bully their dogs into obedience.

All the rest of us can do is try to point these people in the right direction, which I agree could - and perhaps should - have been done in a lot more depth in this program.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

kittih said:


> At the risk of being cynical, yes it is how some ( possibly even many) of the general public act. From experience some of the "general public" have a lot less awareness than people who take the time to learn about something do. People on PF are here because they are actively interested in learning more about their pets and how to enrich their lives or help them. It wouldn't cross a great number of peoples minds to do research before getting a puppy or seek a solution to a problem by asking for advice on a forum. In my view PF ers aren't the norm. As much as I would hope otherwise I suspect being clueless is probably more like the norm. What seems obvious or wrong to people here are not generally obvious to the average Joe. Common sense is rarely common so anything that makes even one person question why they want a puppy is a good one in my view - one less dog surrendered to a shelter because they can't cope with normal puppy behaviour when they were expecting a cute ready trained dog.


Oh people on this forum are totally NOT the dog owning norm or representative of the average pet owner at all, I agree.

The people on that program are very much reality.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Please god, this isn't how the general dog owning public act.


Sadly I think it's how alot of the dog owning public act and that explains why so many dogs are shuttled through multiple homes or end up as obese, inactive messes (easier to look after...).

It's not just dogs, I see/hear of people all the time 'having a go' with rabbits, sheep, chickens, horses etc when they couldn't be more ignorant about them. A friends neighbour recently got a raccoon dog and gave it to a rescue after a week because it 'smelled bad and nipped her hand', google would have forewarned her of that in less than half a second. If I was stupid enough to get an animal I was clueless about and failed that animal because of it I'd be completely ashamed, why are these people not ashamed?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Most pets, whatever species is involved, are bought by people who do no research and much of the time can't handle what they buy. I'd say they are a pretty good representation of the general public. Goldfish should get a foot long and live 10 years minimum, most die horrible deaths from ammonia burnt gills or stay tiny and horribly stunted because they're "just fish". Snakes are crammed into tiny plastic boxes and fattened up so they can be bred as early as possible because they have some odd scale pattern and therefore can make money. And because this is so popular people with no clue what they're doing are rushing into it. 

At least a dog or cat can tell you it's hungry or in pain but most are owned by people with little idea what they're doing.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

You know what really disappoints me is that Sarah Whitehead was the script advisor, I feel very let down by her I thought she was better than this!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Do script advisors have much influence on the final programmes ( I am genuinely curious about this) ? Colleagues in my line of work have provided expert advice to programme makers before and the final.programme contained little of the input they had provided.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I quite agree that most PF members aren't your average dog owner but surely the people on this programme were at the total opposite end of the spectrum?! I'm bury my head in the sand and blissfully hope so I think!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Did this programme not ask for members to contact them about appearing on this?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Its a shame there wasnt a better x section really- experience etc . What surprised me was the woman who already had a dog (the Cav)- still seemed to have done no breed research, and didnt know how to deal with a pup.....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Did this programme not ask for members to contact them about appearing on this?


I believe so - seem to recall the thread.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Its a shame there wasnt a better x section really- experience etc . What surprised me was the woman who already had a dog (the Cav)- still seemed to have done no breed research, and didnt know how to deal with a pup.....


Lily was a "lap dog" though and is a very different breed to an hpr cross.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

from comments elsewhere, it seems the producers were after puppy owners who are clueless. It would have been a much better programme in my view if they'd shown a cross section of clueless and clued up!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Poor Jess the collie pup


I was hoping that, with having an experienced sheepdog trialling father - the son might have an idea on how to look after and train his puppy ... WRONG!  

My boys would get a roasting for pulling a puppy around like that!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I was almost one of these people  We were originally looking a Flat Coats - I had this perfect image of my son who had wanted a dog for years romping at the beach and fields :001_tt1:
> Luckily I had a bit of a reality check and realised that as a family we wouldn't change our life style that drastically and decided on the small and fluffy type of dog - happy to be on the go all day but also happy to have a day off - and the reality of it was although my son loved Zipper and attended all the training classes with him etc the X-box would often win day to day
> *It was a good job I wanted a dog even more than my son*


And that is just it. Parents should never get a dog for a child unless they actually want one themselves and are prepared to do the lion's share of the work involved.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I quite agree that most PF members aren't your average dog owner but surely the people on this programme were at the total opposite end of the spectrum?! I'm bury my head in the sand and blissfully hope so I think!


Not at all from my experience. We live in a society where everything is easily available if we want it, including a puppy. There are so many unscrupulous breeders that you can pick an ad, go to view the puppies and bring it home on the same day. The breeders don't give a monkeys about where the pup goes provided it's gone and they have money lining their pockets.

A lot of people just don't THINK about choice of breed, assuming a dog is a dog, and pick on looks alone.



Lexiedhb said:


> Its a shame there wasnt a better x section really- experience etc . What surprised me was the woman who already had a dog (the Cav)- still seemed to have done no breed research, and didnt know how to deal with a pup.....


She couldn't have picked two entirely more polar opposite breeds if she tried though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Moobli said:


> I was hoping that, with having an experienced sheepdog trialling father - the son might have an idea on how to look after and train his puppy ... WRONG!
> 
> My boys would get a roasting for pulling a puppy around like that!


The dad did say that he was doing it wrong and needed to praise her more and build the bond. Too bad he didn't actually say it to him


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I just hope that the programme makes any potential puppy owners out there realise just how much hard work, patience and understanding is required in dog ownership - and that the less committed ones are put off. 

For a more balanced approach they could have placed more emphasis on researching the right breed and where to find information about raising a puppy, as well as having one clued up, experienced owner to show how things should be done - but then car crash TV gets higher ratings.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the programme was completely indicative of the general public, the same attitude of laid back, it will be all right on the night goes with childbirth and rearing too a lot of times. 

I can't figure it out meself, there is a world of information so easy to access now about puppies, breeds and their traits, responsibilities of dog ownership and I genuinely think a lot of people think that they will be lucky enough to get a dog who magically turns out like The Littlest Hobo. 

There's not one thing any of those puppies on the programme did that any puppy doesn't do and no, it's not easy or fun but at least if you've researched and know it's normal and how to deal with it you can make things a lot easier for the future. 

Getting a dog for children in this day and age is a very silly thing to do, children don't play out like they did years ago and bringing a dog to tag along would be irresponsible, all our dogs were brought home for us, sure, the children help out but I don't expect them to be responsible for them and the novelty wears off suprisingly quickly, we've had parents at school tell us their child loves dogs and were thinking of getting them one and we've told them make sure they are getting the dog for themselves, all children 'love' animals when they don't have one! 

I hope people watching that had the passing fancy of a pup are put off by what a nightmare it can be if you aren't prepared to put the work in, pups grow up, they are a life long responsibility, an expense, a joy, a heartache and a companion. Not a toy that will sit quietly until you decide you're ready.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

A few months ago there was a post concerning the BBC (I think - can't remember properly) wanting to do a programme on "surprise" puppies given as presents for Christmas. There was a bit of a kerfuffle about it, and they claimed to have dropped the idea. I wonder if this is the replacement? (I haven't seen it, BTW, so any comments I have made are in total ignorance of the programme)


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> The dad did say that he was doing it wrong and needed to praise her more and build the bond. Too bad he didn't actually say it to him


Quite! And taken a more supervisory approach.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> from comments elsewhere, it seems the producers were after puppy owners who are clueless. It would have been a much better programme in my view if they'd shown a cross section of clueless and clued up!


Or at least had one owner that knew what they were doing. It's all very well suggesting this and that, but actually 'seeing' it done well would have had a much bigger impact.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The mastiff cross people didn't seem terrible compared to the others anyway. Although they didn't have much competition. But it would have been better had one of the consulting experts offered advice not just had the voiceover explaining how idiotic the owner was being.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I made mistakes with my first dog, my current dogs and all the ones inbetween over a forty year period. Heck, I make mistakes with them in the present day, and will no doubt continue to do so.
> 
> But virtually stringing a pup up by the neck to get it to sit, and then pulling it up again by the skin on it's back? Using a pet corrector on a pup? (and not really explaining to the viewing public how to use them), expecting a 10 year old to care entirely for a pup? Please god, this isn't how the general dog owning public act.
> 
> Totally unsuitable breed choices, heavy presence of ''designer'' breeds, no foreword about sourcing a suitable puppy. A real wasted opportunity, there could have been so much more put across which they failed to touch on.


Going by some of the people I see at puppy class at my training club, I'd say it's not far off. The point of the programme is to show what can go wrong, the mistakes people make - so they're bound to choose people who do things wrong and make mistakes. The film was undoubtedly heavily edited; shots of the people doing things right, taking the weimy-cross pup out when he needs to pee for instance, would be edited out in favour of film of when the owners don't react in time. It's not a programme about how to find a suitable puppy; that's been addressed by other programmes more than once (shame, I know, that these owners don't seem to have taken them on board). And the poor breed choices are implicitly criticised; even the heavily edited version of reality we see makes it clear that more research by the owners could have led to a better choice.



Meezey said:


> Did this programme not ask for members to contact them about appearing on this?


I remember that.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> from comments elsewhere, it seems the producers were after puppy owners who are clueless. It would have been a much better programme in my view if they'd shown a cross section of clueless and clued up!


They were after owners who would make good TV, who would make mistakes. We don't know how many other owners applies and were filmed but eventually not used.



Moobli said:


> I was hoping that, with having an experienced sheepdog trialling father - the son might have an idea on how to look after and train his puppy ... WRONG!
> 
> My boys would get a roasting for pulling a puppy around like that!


Off camera, he may well have done.



Nicky10 said:


> The dad did say that he was doing it wrong and needed to praise her more and build the bond. Too bad he didn't actually say it to him


Off camera, he probably did. Or even on camera, and edited out.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> I can't figure it out meself, there is a world of information so easy to access now about puppies, breeds and their traits, responsibilities of dog ownership and I genuinely think a lot of people think that they will be lucky enough to get a dog who magically turns out like The Littlest Hobo.


There is a world of information, but this is a double-edges sword. If you are genuinely new to owning dogs then it can be horribly confusing if you try to do your research as so much of the information is totally contradictory (particularly with regard to training methods etc.).

Researching breed traits/characteristics is slightly more straightforward in that it is agreed that some breeds are higher energy than others but then again the advice on how to manage particular varies depending on the source.

One thing the programme did highlight for me is that, even when you do the right thing and consult a professional, the quality of the advice you get is not always good...


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> It was awful!
> 
> But, if it's any consolation, the majority of Twitter think so too:
> 
> ...


I actually didn't think it was as bad as I was expecting! But then... I was expecting something utterly dire. Yes, the owners were infuriating (especially the woman with the beagle/poodle cross, I could have screamed at the TV if she'd said 'he's aggressive' one more time), but I was quite thankful to the voice over for a change. The fact that the voice over highlighted that actually by pushing a puppy away and saying 'no', you are simply encouraging the puppy to play more, was such a relief - and made the woman look blooming stupid as well. Obviously, I didn't like the pet corrector, but at least the voice over pointed out that a lot of people do not agree with its use (although, I was annoyed at the end when they sold it as though because of that he's now stopped "biting"). Even the dog trainer they bought in seemed pretty good. Thank god she said the obvious - you have a very active dog!  I felt for that family more though, they were obviously incredibly naive and ignorant, and should have researched an awful lot more into the breed, but they seemed well meaning.

Of course, I wasn't a fan of the breeders. The woman saying that lab/poodle crosses are perfect because they are 'docile' like labs (docile?!), and highly intelligent like a poodle (er, yes, and like a lab, you don't need to add a poodle to the mix to make labs highly intelligent dogs).

Another plus side though, I think it did make having a puppy look like hell! Which is a far cry from most tv shows.

Over all the rottie/mastiff couple came off best, they didn't seem as clueless as the rest - and of my, that puppies face :blush: He was beyond gorgeous.

Edited to add: Oh, but how Jess was being pulled up by her neck  I hated watching that - but again, at least they implied that this was not the best way to train a dog (although they didn't state it enough for my liking, how the film crew just stood there and resisted stopping him from doing that to her I'll never know).


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Going by some of the people I see at puppy class at my training club, I'd say it's not far off. The point of the programme is to show what can go wrong, the mistakes people make - so they're bound to choose people who do things wrong and make mistakes. The film was undoubtedly heavily edited; shots of the people doing things right, taking the weimy-cross pup out when he needs to pee for instance, would be edited out in favour of film of when the owners don't react in time. It's not a programme about how to find a suitable puppy; that's been addressed by other programmes more than once (shame, I know, that these owners don't seem to have taken them on board). And the poor breed choices are implicitly criticised; even the heavily edited version of reality we see makes it clear that more research by the owners could have led to a better choice.
> 
> I remember that.
> 
> ...


Well of course it's going to be edited heavily. It doesn't take away from the fact several of the crosses chosen were wrong for the people and the training left a lot to be desired. I did like the trainer the weim cross' owners brought in, you could almost see the desire to bang her head off the wall rising


----------



## karmacookie (Nov 9, 2014)

Having been struggling with my adolescent dog's behaviour for the last few weeks this show made me feel like a very competent dog owner


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I enjoyed the program and think there will be a reasonably good message by time the two parts is over. 

I did however find myself cursing at several of the owners and laughing a bit too.

Stanly the rottie x neo mastiff (who looked more like a DDB cross to me), seemed like they were doing a great job.

The guys with the yorkiepoo seem like your average new dog owners with great intentions and will probably get there in the end.

The girl with the labradoodle, will probably end up with an average labradoodle who can collect the odd sock, but will no doubt love her just the way she is.

The boy with the border collie needs real help from his dad. I suspect he'll get it, what with sheep dog training being his life. 

The weimeraner x vizla, very naive family. The boy is the same age as ours and I wouldn't dream of getting him a dog as a friend. Like the boy on the tv he'd be straight off the play minecraft and hardly notice the dog was there. I did laugh at there beautiful cream carpet before and after when it was covered in stains. Poor Lily and the chickens were having a hard time, but it was nice to see Lily accepting him towards the end of the program. Thankfully the parents have recognised that the kid isn't interested and have sought some proper advice on training. The program mentioned about doing research and selecting the right breed for you, so that was good.

Byron the beagle x poodle. What can you say? The woman is a complete and utter moron. Boy did I laugh at that situation and her views on her devil dog, but in all seriousness, she's an idiot and shouldn't have a puppy. It wouldn't surprise me if he will be rehomed tonight (or carted off to be pts for being a dangerous dog. Idiot)

All in all I think they've got a pretty good view on the general public getting a dog and how uncute it can be.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

karmacookie said:


> Having been struggling with my adolescent dog's behaviour for the last few weeks this show made me feel like a very competent dog owner


I came away feeling the same!! I had Maggie lying next to me on the floor, using my lap as a pillow, and we had a whole conversation about how actually, she is a very good girl and has come along way :yesnod:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Lily was a "lap dog" though and is a very different breed to an hpr cross.


OF COURSE they are polar opposite breeds... but as a dog owner already one would assume they would have at least SOME research .... obviously not enough - just goes to show the folk on here really are not a good representation of the dog owning public.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree, there is a lot of dodgey information out there but in the uk, if you were even to google a simple dog related question, this forum comes up a lot of the time, I was a dog newbie and Shadow was exactly like the Weimaraner/vizsla pup so we trained, went to classes, read up etc but surely to god it's just common sense not to leave a new pup with free access to the whole house with wires, choking hazards and the thought that maybe a new pup will need to toilet?? 

The programme will of course have been edited to show the 'worst' bits, it makes for good telly, just look at the reaction it has caused here but I do think they should have put more emphasise on breed traits, that with the 'designer' cross breeds you just don't know which breed will out, researching before hand, puppy proofing the house and also showing a nice routine for a new puppy ie, toilet training and feeding schedules, toys, oh, all the things that have you at the end of the day with a contented and sleepy puppy!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> OF COURSE they are polar opposite breeds... but as a dog owner already one would assume they would have at least SOME research .... obviously not enough - just goes to show the folk on here really are not a good representation of the dog owning public.


Well they got the active part right I suppose, they just missed the part about it's a cross between two active, intelligent, drivey working breeds which will need a job to do.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Well of course it's going to be edited heavily. It doesn't take away from the fact several of the crosses chosen were wrong for the people and the training left a lot to be desired. I did like the trainer the weim cross' owners brought in, you could almost see the desire to bang her head off the wall rising


I expect that's exactly why these owner/puppy combinations were chosen - poor choice of breed and naïve, numpty owners. Isn't that the whole point of the programme, to show how having a puppy isn't all cuteness and fluff?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I watched this - I did have a couple of bang my head against a wall moments, however from the look of the 'next time' bit, perhaps it's just warming us up to show what happens when you buy breeds you haven't researched, don't train them or do train them and the contrasts and maybe the second bit will be a bit more.. 'this is why you should do it right' - sort of thing. 

However we missed the puppy corrector bit and the lady said 'I couldn't do it without the help of the puppy corrector' 

My OH thought it 'The Puppy Corrector' was a person and goes 

'Ohh can we get the puppy corrector to come and sort Troy out!? ' :crying:

idiot.


----------



## Tazer (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgot this was on, will get it on Iplayer. Judging by some of the comments I might be in for some frustration.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Moobli said:


> And that is just it. Parents should never get a dog for a child unless they actually want one themselves and are prepared to do the lion's share of the work involved.


Oh just read this - on the other side though, as a toddler I used to pretend to be a dog, as a kid I had an imaginary dog  - I have always been dog obsessed and eventually when I was 11 my mum and dad brought two dogs and said they were mine (not littermates, but from a lady from an irish puppy farm - we did almost everything wrong) - I knew at that age how you had to see the mother of the dogs however my dad 'knew best' and had been brought these puppies down by one of his customers and had to have them. 

They were riddled with fleas, worms and were just in an awful condition in general.

For someone who was so obsessed all my life with getting a dog, I was completely deflated.

But my dad 'knew best'  and I was allowed very limited involvement with the little training he did and it had to be 'his way or no way' and at 11 and before the internet was around, I didn't know enough to show him another way, but knew how he was training wasn't right. Looking back, I'm disgusted by how they grew up.

The point is my dad was soooo happy to step in - and in this instance definitely wasn't the right decision and it saddens me to think about how it could have been different


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> "They've got an active, gundog cross breed that wants to do things is designed to do things and is never going to be a sedantary dog that just wants to do a walk round the block. They wanted an active dog, they've got it and now they've got to get active."
> 
> Love that trainer..


This was one of my favourite quotes! I actually thought this trainer was pretty good. People have mentioned her not addressing his diet but she very easily could have mentioned it but it would have to be edited out.....the BBC is hardly going to show a program with someone saying "Bakers is crap" as they would probably get sued!! 



Nicky10 said:


> The dad did say that he was doing it wrong and needed to praise her more and build the bond. Too bad he didn't actually say it to him


I'm sure as a sheepdog trainer he did, this just wasn't shown. I actually think the dad will have taken on some of the training himself as the dog gets older, and shown his son how he does it. It is quite common in the farming community to send your dog away to a trainer for a few months for it to be trained. This is probably a trade the father wants to pass on to his son and this pup will be to help with that.



Nicky10 said:


> The mastiff cross people didn't seem terrible compared to the others anyway. Although they didn't have much competition. But it would have been better had one of the consulting experts offered advice not just had the voiceover explaining how idiotic the owner was being.


I definitely agree that these owners seemed the most competent. I really liked that they showed someone getting a pup from a rescue too!

I can't say that I liked any of the breeders that they showed, they all looked as clueless as the owners! 

I am so angry by Byron's owner. She's an idiot and I can't believe she actually has kids.....she doesn't have one caring bone in her body. She's more bothered about what other people think of her and her family.  She bought her kids a dog so that they can experience grief when it dies :nonod:???? Her dog could live for 15 years........her kids will be in their 20's, have moved out and will probably have already experienced death by then!

I also didn't like the owner with the weimy X vizla. Her comment about being surprised by her sons attitude.....she didn't want to say disappointed as that's a negative word! I don't agree with getting dogs for a child anyways, I would only get one if I myself was prepared to look after it, but her son needed a blummin' good kick up the bum!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Izzysmummy said:


> This was one of my favourite quotes! I actually thought this trainer was pretty good. People have mentioned her not addressing his diet but she very easily could have mentioned it but it would have to be edited out.....the BBC is hardly going to show a program with someone saying "Bakers is crap" as they would probably get sued!!
> 
> I'm sure as a sheepdog trainer he did, this just wasn't shown. I actually think the dad will have taken on some of the training himself as the dog gets older, and shown his son how he does it. It is quite common in the farming community to send your dog away to a trainer for a few months for it to be trained. This is probably a trade the father wants to pass on to his son and this pup will be to help with that.
> 
> ...


You make some excellent points. Agree the editing could be biased towards making them look bad. Whats the betting the little beagle cross gets rehomed.

I actually think the son has some issues such as ADHD or a personality disorder. I noted before they went to get the dog his behaviour wasn't normal for a 10 year old boy and Mum said something about him having had a difficult year at school and friend wise which also rang little bells for me. It doesn't excuse the parents making no effort to interact with the child and teach him how to play with the dog. We can criticise this child but to be honest the behaviour is learnt from parents.

In my opinion nobody should get a dog for a child they should get a dog because they want one themselves. Whether the child is prepared to do work towards it or not children will and can lose focus. Saying that my own son was six when we had a new puppy and was absolutely brilliant with the dog that definitely became his dog. He still loves his dogs now to the point he tried to persuade me to let Pickle go back to university with him yesterday, she is sulking so badly today because he has gone perhaps I should have let her go 

However as brilliant as a child can be the parent has to demonstrate what to do and how to do it not stand back and criticise e.g Mr Farmer.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I did look at TV vet Mark Evans feed last night his opinion is the experience of these puppies is [pretty normal for the average UK puppy


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I've just been watching this on record. 

I don't think the Weim crosses owner was that bad. Yes, she missed the signs of him needing out but she admitted that and didn't blame him. She also got a trainer in to help and admitted that she hadn't considered most of what the trainer said but was taking it on board. I also don't think she expected her son to take responsibility for the dog, just have a strong bond with him and enjoy time together. She also mentioned reading she had done so was (IMO) doing her best... except the Bakers! 

The idiot with Byron was annoying me... couldn't stand her. And the pet corrector???!! And she wants her kids to experience death?? How long does she expect poor Byron to live for...

I felt terrible for poor Jess :-( the dad seemed to be a trainer so I really think he needs to be more involved and make sure his son is being fair on the poor pup! Hopefully he is, and that just wasn't shown. 

Stan's owners seemed lovely, and I like that they mentioned he was from Battersea... which also explains why his owners aren't sure what size he will get to. 

Lola's owner is really taking on a lot trying to train her to be an assistance dog... I would find that daunting and I have actually owned dogs before! 

Louie's owners seem nice too and I think they will muddle their way through fine


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> I've just been watching this on record.
> 
> I don't think the Weim crosses owner was that bad. Yes, she missed the signs of him needing out but she admitted that and didn't blame him. She also got a trainer in to help and admitted that she hadn't considered most of what the trainer said but was taking it on board. I also don't think she expected her son to take responsibility for the dog, just have a strong bond with him and enjoy time together. She also mentioned reading she had done so was (IMO) doing her best... except the Bakers!
> 
> ...


I think when she was talking about the pups biting and taking him out in public, she said something along the lines of "I don't want him to be put down for biting someone.....yet". The 'yet' says it all really!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I think when she was talking about the pups biting and taking him out in public, she said something along the lines of "I don't want him to be put down for biting someone.....yet". The 'yet' says it all really!


Yeah, I did notice that... but right at the start when explaining why she got a dog, she said she wanted her kids to experience death... but surely no one gets a dog expecting them to be PTS prematurely... poor dog


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

It always bugs me when those breeding "designer" (awful term) crosses always claim the puppies will have the *best *traits of each breed involved, and why are the buyers so gullible and unquestioning? Felt so sorry for the little weim x, it must have been so confused, and were they letting it do stairs at 8/9 weeks old?


----------



## maybe13 (Sep 29, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> Yeah, I did notice that... but right at the start when explaining why she got a dog, she said she wanted her kids to experience death... but surely no one gets a dog expecting them to be PTS prematurely... poor dog


That moronic woman sent a chill down my spine. I thought she was the kind who would have a dog PTS to punish the children....along the lines of 'well you know he's 'aggressive' when you tease him but if I can't trust either of you....' and off to the vets she'll go 

With Jess and the farmer's son, I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the film crew had set up that session, and probably without the dad's knowledge. That's the kind of thing they do, in the interests of 'good tv'


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I didn't watch it but someone was circulating this - apologies for the appalling design, it's not my work!


----------



## mr1975 (Nov 18, 2014)

worst comment of the night for me was near the end and something along the lines of "i don't want to have to have an insurance claim" 
as if to say I don't care who he bites just don't want the hassle of a liability claim !!! from the moronic woman !


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

Ralph made me tired just watching him, seriously think a change of diet should have been considered there, those Mr Whippy poos on the Laura Ashley rug  
I think they had been naive, but I think they will muddle through and get there in the end. 
Was surprised to see the trainer recommend using cardboard boxes, we did that with our oldest dog, she spent most of her life raiding the rubbish for 'toys' lol 

I loved little Byron, he had a BIG personality, notice we didn't see his breeder, wonder if maybe they weren't so good  
Personally, I think the kids were probably responsible for much of his behaviour, there was a clip of a girl grabbing his face and winding him up! 
Surprised at the use of a pet corrector on him so young though, especially with Sarah Whitehead as a consultant 

Cringed at the young lad with the collie pup, but hopefully his Dad will sort him out. Seen many sheepdogs handled that way though tbh 

Be interested to see how it goes tonight, was surprised even Battersea allowed a neo x rottie to be neutered so young, potential for serious problems there IMO


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mrsred said:


> Getting a dog for children in this day and age is a very silly thing to do, children don't play out like they did years ago


So true: my childhood dog came to the park for hours, went everywhere with us. Even this week, the OH took the three dogs to every DIY shop he could find looking for something on the way home from their walk. I have never seen Zak that worn out, simply from being at different places, since a pup!



rocco33 said:


> Or at least had one owner that knew what they were doing. It's all very well suggesting this and that, but actually 'seeing' it done well would have had a much bigger impact.


Trouble is, who is the right trainer? I made loads of mistakes with my lot, including using the wrong trainers-twice, before finding a specialist, non-qualified gun dog girl who has made a world of difference by homing in on what a springer might do well and training us as well as the dog! No-one would agree on the trainer that was brought in and I'm stating to be persuaded that breed/type specific training is the way forward, not some generic training class. You need to see what your dog is good at.



Picklelily said:


> I did look at TV vet Mark Evans feed last night his opinion is the experience of these puppies is [pretty normal for the average UK puppy


Horrible, but not surprising. The amount of people who ask re walking/feeding/biting/everything is worrying and I know we all have to learn, but the really clueless nature of some questions is concerning. I think people do zero research before choosing a breed/type and go for cute factor or popularity rather than what might best suit their lifestyle/requirements.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

maybe13 said:


> That moronic woman sent a chill down my spine. I thought she was the kind who would have a dog PTS to punish the children....along the lines of 'well you know he's 'aggressive' when you tease him but if I can't trust either of you....' and off to the vets she'll go
> 
> With Jess and the farmer's son, I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the film crew had set up that session, and probably without the dad's knowledge. That's the kind of thing they do, in the interests of 'good tv'





mr1975 said:


> worst comment of the night for me was near the end and something along the lines of "i don't want to have to have an insurance claim"
> as if to say I don't care who he bites just don't want the hassle of a liability claim !!! from the moronic woman !


Completely agree! I just want to punch her in the face and run off with her poor puppy! She came across as really heartless and all of her statements came across as really cold!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Izzysmummy said:


> I'm sure as a sheepdog trainer he did, this just wasn't shown. I actually think the dad will have taken on some of the training himself as the dog gets older, and shown his son how he does it. It is quite common in the farming community to send your dog away to a trainer for a few months for it to be trained. This is probably a trade the father wants to pass on to his son and this pup will be to help with that.


I suppose it depends on the sort of trainer the father is. He is quite well known in the (sheepdog) trialling world but I know nothing of his methods. My hubby trains his own dogs but has had other people's dogs here for training in the past and will still sometimes train up a dog and then sell it on as part or fully trained.

I am looking forward to seeing Jess being trained on sheep.


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not going to bother to watch Part 2 tonight, I've seen enough and can't bear to watch anymore.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

HandsomeHound said:


> I'm not going to bother to watch Part 2 tonight, I've seen enough and can't bear to watch anymore.


I feel the same but I know I will end up watching and upsetting myself again. I just seem to NEED to know how it works out for the poor puppies, especially the beagle x.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Trouble is, who is the right trainer? I made loads of mistakes with my lot, including using the wrong trainers-twice, before finding a specialist, non-qualified gun dog girl who has made a world of difference by homing in on what a springer might do well and training us as well as the dog! No-one would agree on the trainer that was brought in and I'm stating to be persuaded that breed/type specific training is the way forward, not some generic training class. You need to see what your dog is good at.


I didn't mean get a trainer in but have one of the six new puppy owners show how to go about buying a puppy and starting off on the right track with a bit of thought and research. Not do things perfectly, but a new owner who has bothered to research and consider things BEFORE getting the puppy and is more prepared. Instead of choosing all six who are hopeless. And, yes, inexperienced new owners who are sensible and not completely clueless do exist - I wouldn't sell one of my puppies to anyone else


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

This was posted on a fb group, the proper use of a pet corrector, sounds good to me.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Seen this late night last night and the amount the two families complains little annoyed me a little. They expect their dog to do what they were taught by the pups breeder and adopt it in a new environment.

But definitely a good programme for me and those who are planning to get a new addition to their family; definitely a lot to learn from this programme. When is the 2nd episode gonna come out? aha


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

icarepet said:


> Seen this late night last night and the amount the two families complains little annoyed me a little. They expect their dog to do what they were taught by the pups breeder and adopt it in a new environment.
> 
> But definitely a good programme for me and those who are planning to get a new addition to their family; definitely a lot to learn from this programme. *When is the 2nd episode gonna come out?* aha


It's on tonight BBC2 at 8pm


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> This was posted on a fb group, the proper use of a pet corrector, sounds good to me.


I follow this guy on FB, he posts some really interesting videos.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

The Yorkie poo is cute! ... but most of the owners are clueless.

I was thinking when watching them show puppies when they first got them home..'Thank god JJ wasn't that bad!' or maybe it was cos I got him straight into a routine and onto the puzzle feeders (and 'puppy-safe' items to chew on) from the beginning which kept him busy and out of mischief! 

The woman who had the cavvie already should have seperated them and introduced them gradually not just let the puppy greet the older one by leaping all over it! ..especially as the puppy was already bigger than the cavvie! 

The kid with the collie, his dad could have helped out (as he was supposedly a professional sheepdog trainer) and showed him how to do it properly. 

I'm gonna watch tonight though just to see if they manage to work it out, hopefully none of them end up in rescue.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

The women with the weimaraner cross why she was clueless she seemed genuinely kind and caring towards the dog , unlike the women with the Beagle x :mad2: 

I do worry about the boy with the Collie, my son is 14 and would know that you shouldn't treat a pup like that even though he would be clueless on dog training , surely his dad should of given him some pointers on reward base training before he got the pup


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

The programme made me growl.....................no wonder so many dogs end up in rescue centres. I hope it puts a few people off going out and getting a puppy. Another point, why have none of the owners approached their dogs breeder for a bit of advice? Too many breeders lining their pockets selling designer dogs to people who don't have a clue, who also, really don't give a stuff where their puppies end up :-(


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If the breeders are selling puppies to such unprepared, uneducated owners then I'm not sure I would want their advice on raising puppies.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Never watched the first part, recording the one tonight though.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> The Yorkie poo is cute! ... but most of the owners are clueless.
> 
> I was thinking when watching them show puppies when they first got them home..'Thank god JJ wasn't that bad!' or maybe it was cos I got him straight into a routine and onto the puzzle feeders (and 'puppy-safe' items to chew on) from the beginning which kept him busy and out of mischief!
> 
> ...


Agree but I guess his dad has his reason why he let his son do all the training. But he should have at least give some pointers that'd be helpful as the boy was kinda forcing the collie to listen to him which wasn't really working.

Gonna watch the next episode tonight too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Second episode about to start..........


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Second episode about to start..........


Aha someone has been waiting...:001_tongue:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a few minutes behind as the Mother-in-law called so I paused it.
Liking teh advice for the wiemy cross and well done to the owner for recognising they needed help


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The weim cross owners have done well in realising they need help. Good advice too.

The beagle cross woman  how hard would it be to keep him onlead?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I am in love with Ralph, what a lovely character he has. 

Mrs Beagle cross woman is lucky she hasn't gotten a right mouthful for letting Byron plough on willy nilly. He's having a ball, why would he come back to her - PUT HIM ON LEAD!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

When you can't get a 3kg dog to go where you want it to .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

face palm!


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

The beagle cross owner is so frustrating! She's treating the dog as though he's a human child and then getting frustrated he doesn't understand. Someone needs to tell her dogs don't come ready knowing what stop and no mean! The dog barks so she shouts back, great way to stop unwanted attention seeking, give attention. Head, wall and brick....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Our dog is a little terror but we should totally breed him he's such a hottie :w00t: :nonod:

I do like that they're showing quite a balanced view of it though.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, just stand there and watch my puppy shag a bitch


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

she just stood there laughing! I'd be raging if that was either of mine being humped


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A 8 month old could impregnate a bitch couldn't they? What kind of idiot just stands there and laughs


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> A 8 month old could impregnate a bitch couldn't they? What kind of idiot just stands there and laughs


Or lets their 8 month old puppy have several goes?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

More facepalm!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Surely a model dog needs to be trained? Although I liked the groomer talking about hygiene trims and health checks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I just can't believe they let their dog practise that behaviour!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Why were they saying it would hold the shoot up? Just stop him doing it and take the toy away? Or is that too simple?!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fluffster said:


> Why were they saying it would hold the shoot up? Just stop him doing it and take the toy away? Or is that too simple?!


That would require them to discipline him  seemingly the most they've done is teach him paw.

It's quite sad her saying she doesn't think the puppy will miss her and she won't really miss him.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fluffster said:


> Why were they saying it would hold the shoot up? Just stop him doing it and take the toy away? Or is that too simple?!


lol my exact thought! just take the toy off him!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> That would require them to discipline him  seemingly the most they've done is teach him paw.


And high five


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Not looking good for Byron(?)....."puppy farm in the sky"


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Byron would be better off with grandma. The mum is so disconnected with him it's a bit scary


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I think Byron would be better off with grandma. The mum is so disconnected with him it's a bit scary


I was thinking that too, grandma seemed a lot more caring.

Love Stan! He's a beauty


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That was adorable and Stan is gorgeous


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Lola is brilliant too, what a transformation, she's so calm.


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

Feel really sorry for byrom


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

That was just fantastic watching Lola, well done to both of them. 

Russell actually woke up and was extremely interested in all the sheep and whistles when Tess was on and he usually ignores the TV!


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Lola made me cry:crying: dogs are just so great.
Stan is my favourite :001_tt1:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Collie had something on it's collar blurred out??


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

'Delivered a level of happiness', just friggin admit that you actually have some affection for your dog!!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I've never seen someone stroke a dog with such a filthy look on their face!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Julesky said:


> Collie had something on it's collar blurred out??


Ooh missed that, just went back and looked


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What is wrong with that woman :001_unsure:

It was great to see Jess work


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Ooh missed that, just went back and looked


Only bit i turned on for- will watch on catch up watch reckon shock or citronella??


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Fluffster said:


> Ooh missed that, just went back and looked


Maybe the camera? There were some shots from the dog's POV. Not sure why it was blurred out, though.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe brand name visible?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Maybe brand name visible?


Maybe, they did tape out the harness...


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

This Byron's mum is a disgusting - she just is so heartless. 
The two men are just embarrassing.
The boy with the collie is naive.

In fact the only woman I like is the weimy one as she's trying!!! 

Thats my opinion so far... try on the other hand has very different opinion and is very very fond of Jess - so fond he almost knocked the tv over!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the wiemy cross owners did really well - realised they made some poor decisions and lots of mistakes along the way but seems that they have stepped up and are now doing their best for the dog :thumbsup:

Stan the Rottie cross is just an adorable lump - his family mat of been first time owners but seems like they did really well with him and had an idea of what they were in for

The ones that annoyed me most were the Yorkiepoo owners - although their dog was happy in human company and suited their lifestyle I felt they weren't really thinking of his doggy needs 

The poodle cross family I think they have finally adapted to being dog owners and despite the front she is quite smitten by the dog

Pleased to see Jes the sheepdog and her young owner have 'come good' I'm sure his Dad stepped in and gave some guidance.

And really happy to see Lola getting some real guidance and boundaries on what was expected of her - she was obviously a happier and more relaxed dog - I hope her training continues to go well and her owner has the assistance dog and friend she needs.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the wiemy cross owners did really well - realised they made some poor decisions and lots of mistakes along the way but seems that they have stepped up and are now doing their best for the dog :thumbsup:

Stan the Rottie cross is just an adorable lump - his family may of been first time owners but seems like they did really well with him and had an idea of what they were in for

The ones that annoyed me most were the Yorkiepoo owners - although their dog was happy in human company and suited their lifestyle I felt they weren't really thinking of his doggy needs 

The poodle cross family I think they have finally adapted to being dog owners and despite the front she is quite smitten by the dog

Pleased to see Jes the sheepdog and her young owner have 'come good' I'm sure his Dad stepped in and gave some guidance. I think the young lad was (as expected at that age) a bit naive about what it would take to train a dog.

And really happy to see Lola getting some real guidance and boundaries on what was expected of her - she was obviously a happier and more relaxed dog - I hope her training continues to go well and her owner has the assistance dog and friend she needs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Julesky said:


> Only bit i turned on for- will watch on catch up… watch reckon shock or citronella??


They weren't concerned about showing the pet corrector so why would a citronella collar be an issue?

I liked that they explained collies can become chasers if it's not channelled properly


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Julesky said:


> Collie had something on it's collar blurred out??


Camera? It showed some footage from the dog's eye view.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> They weren't concerned about showing the pet corrector so why would a citronella collar be an issue?


Literallyjust turned over at the bit with the big cross and then last few minutessaid in earlier post will watch on catch up but just noticed it blocked outsuspect!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> What is wrong with that woman :001_unsure:
> 
> It was great to see Jess work


Sadly they set her up to fail initially. A young dog like that needs its confidence built up and should have been training on some well dogged, quiet training sheep.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Maybe brand name visible?


That would be my guess.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Sadly they set her up to fail initially. A young dog like that needs its confidence built up and should have been training on some well dogged, quiet training sheep.


Makes sense, she seems to have done well eventually though.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the narration was pretty good overall - but it would of been nice for it to of been a bit 'clearer/stronger' on the inappropriate handling of the humping behaviours.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Makes sense, she seems to have done well eventually though.


I wonder how much of the running/fooling around, pup chasing sheep everywhere etc was set up to make good viewing.

Be interested to see her when she is fully mature.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I actually think despite its flaws and omissions the program did a pretty good job of showing the pitfalls and difficulties of owning a puppy and raising it to be a well rounded family member.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Thought again narration was mainly very good. 

Byron- poor boy, better of elsewhere. Callous woman. 

Ralph- glad they recgonised they were struggling and in over their heads. They got a trainer in who offered great advice and seemingly they've done some work with him. Really needed to stop him humbling that old springer though. I would've been fuming.

Stan- gorgeous. Lovely to see him and his brother have a lovely time. Great people. (I may add battersea suggest ALL dogs are neutered, not just males!! And all pups are told to be brought back at that age) 

Lola- fantastic work, looks like she's really doing well. Again well done to the owner for getting a trainer in when she felt it had ot too much. 

Stuie- ridiculous with other dogs it seems, but he seems content with his human life. Shame they haven't done more with him with dogs though, so important.

Jess- they are heavy handed with her but she seemed to be progressing well. I think the blurred but was probably a go-pro but te bbc wouldn't be able to show branding. It was hanging low and loose at some points so I doubt a shock or citronella.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hopefully this programme will show people what is involved in having a puppy, *sorry im off to bang my head against the wall , the woman thats on now with Byron !!!*! people who do no research what it involves having a puppy make me want to scream.


JUST what I was going to say!

I watched for the first time tonight after seeing this thread - she is a complete twonk. And yet her mother seems sensible and dog-aware, so where did she get her attitude to dogs from? That poor little dog - and he loves her to bits.

Stan is fabulous! What a beautiful dog. Oddly enough I was reading just the other day that a large proportion of rottweiler crosses are red - and here was a bit of evidence. What a handsome dog, and two lovely owners.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SarahPlzX said:


> Oh Christ!
> 
> *Poor Jess.*


I thought that - when the boy's dad spoke of putting "it" into the field with the sheep, I cringed . . .


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Stan is fabulous! What a beautiful dog. Oddly enough I was reading just the other day that a large proportion of rottweiler crosses are red - and here was a bit of evidence. What a handsome dog, and two lovely owners.


A lot of the rottie crosses we get are red or tan coloured! Stan is stunning though. Interesting his brother was similar build but b&t. Funny how genetics work isn't it.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Good golly I am head over heels in love with Stan :001_tt1: I do love a Rottie anyway but he was gorgeous. Loved seeing the brothers get on so well. 

I think it did a better job than part one but I did feel there could have been some more positive pointers on how to help some of the behaviours. 

Impressed with Ralph's owners - admitting that they had chosen the wrong breed but really trying their best. 

Don't even get me started on Byron's owner. "I see him all the time so I won't miss him" ....I miss my dog when I walk out the front door without her. :blush:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I am sure the thing on Jess' collar is a camera as there were shots from under her neck. I have seen a few outraged comments on FB though, assuming it was a shock collar. Not sure why they would blur out a camera, maybe for a brand name but still seems odd.


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

lupie said:


> Good golly I am head over heels in love with Stan :001_tt1: I do love a Rottie anyway but he was gorgeous. Loved seeing the brothers get on so well.
> 
> I think it did a better job than part one but I did feel there could have been some more positive pointers on how to help some of the behaviours.
> 
> ...


I think someone said in this forum that dogs nowadays in the UK is becoming more of fashion accessories than part of their life/family *Stewie* is the perfect example of that. I think he was bought/adopt for photography/fashion purpose than so called "their child". Though that's only my opinion.

Stan seems to be the best out of all of the dogs as he's more gentle.

as for Byron you can tell that he's sweet as he miss her owner few minutes later after she left her mum's house. Just a proper training he'll be the best dog they could ever have.


----------



## karmacookie (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry if I'm repeating anything that's been said, i've not totally caught up with this threat...

.. leads? Why are these young dogs not on leads 

Blummin sure my little terror is always on a lead unless in a secure garden. It's not rocket science


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

karmacookie said:


> Sorry if I'm repeating anything that's been said, i've not totally caught up with this threat...
> 
> .. leads? Why are these young dogs not on leads
> 
> Blummin sure my little terror is always on a lead unless in a secure garden. It's not rocket science


Well the idea is you train a recall don't just stand there ineffectually calling their name or letting them terrorise or hump other dogs. It's fine to have them offlead in safe areas as long as you can control them.


----------



## karmacookie (Nov 9, 2014)

Nicky10 said:


> Well the idea is you train a recall don't just stand there ineffectually calling their name or letting them terrorise or hump other dogs. It's fine to have them offlead in safe areas as long as you can control them.


Indeed, these dogs had no recall neither has my wee terror due to circumstances beyond our control. So until we have reliable recall he is on a lead, sometimes a long one


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought the old springer was a saint for putting up with the humping!
Bailey (nor me!) would've been so saint like!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

karmacookie said:


> Indeed, these dogs had no recall neither has my wee terror due to circumstances beyond our control. So until we have reliable recall he is on a lead, sometimes a long one


Most of those dogs definitely should have been onlead


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> Not looking good for Byron(?)....."puppy farm in the sky"


That woman is vile and doesnt deserve the love of a dog imo


----------



## karmacookie (Nov 9, 2014)

shinra said:


> That woman is vile and doesnt deserve the love of a dog imo


What a thing to say to your children. I was so relieved when he was dropped of at granny's. Perhaps they should just leave him there!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I watched part 1 tonight. How clever is the Weimie Cross. I would love to get my hands on him, what fun he would be. So glad the owners got a trainer involved. As for a pet corrector on a puppy that young I hope for his sake he is surrendered back to the breeder. I suspect Dad will be giving the collie lad a bit more direction, how proud is he of his Father and his dogs. 

Part 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd missed the first part, but after reading much of this thread (at work ) I caught up with it and pt 2 last night. 

It was scary how out of control the pups were after only a few days at their new home. I would have thought that a lot of what the owners were doing wrong was 'just common sense' but I guess it's hard to say as what's obvious to the average member on here, perhaps isn't at all clear to joe public.

I liked that most of the dogs had settled a bit by part 2 (even if it did take some professional trainer help with a few of them). 

OH spent the whole of part 2 shouting 'lead!, where's the lead!' at the telly as adolescent pups were racing around offlead terrorising the neighbourhood. he cringed when the dogs kept being picked up or were allowed to hump others/toys and for once was quite sympathetic towards the poor pups.

It was quite interesting hearing the different owners talk about the dogs, from the ones with obvious joy at their new pup, to the lady with Byrom that pretended she doesn't care and Jess's owner's dad who saw it as an exercise in training his son re shepherding cf having a pet 

Overall I was apalled at the lack of understanding and knowledge of the owners, but have actually experienced similar at puppy class on Tuesday, so know it is probably quite representative.

All I can say is wee Ronin is looking like a genius puppy and got a lot of extra treats for doing nothing more than laying at my feet snoring all evening 


As an aside to those further up the thread berating parents for buying a dog 'for the child'. I was 8 when I got my first dog - no dogs in the family prior to that and the deal was my dog; mine to housetrain/train/walk 3 times a day etc. Mum and dad didn't really want a dog so weren't prepared to step in with the responsibility. They did however warm to him and did let him stay with them 10 years later when I left to go to Uni! it CAN work if the child is dedicated enough


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Lola is getting some attention on Canine Partners FB page people wanting to know WHO she is training with as an assistance dog, because you are meant to carry a letter and ID for the dog to show that either a) its a puppy in training or b) its a fully qualified dog, especially as she's taking her in public places where pets wouldn't be allowed with 'assistance dog' on the harness. 

It seems she's just stuck assistance dog stickers on a Julius K9 harness and a bandana on that says 'in training', They're claiming she's no better than the deaf woman in Daily Fail that CLAIMS she has 4 'hearing dogs!' 

There may more be more on her in papers etc soon as seems they are out to get out her and complain.. I think someone has emailed asking why BBC didn't show which charity she was training Lola with and if there was no charity then she is NOT an official assistance dog even with 'in training' status.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm working my way through the programs on iplayer. Trying hard to not roll my eyes too much given I don't have a dog yet. Having said that I grew up with dogs and some of the way the owners are behaving is baffling to me ut:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I couldn't understand why nobody seemed to puppy proof their homes. There was interesting things everywhere to get a puppy going and then they wonder why stuff is chewed. There was a very interesting dangly plant in one house just right for a pup to grab, what if it had been poisonous to dogs? Even the bins are put onto a high surface here (still are)


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> Lola is getting some attention on Canine Partners FB page people wanting to know WHO she is training with as an assistance dog, because you are meant to carry a letter and ID for the dog to show that either a) its a puppy in training or b) its a fully qualified dog, especially as she's taking her in public places where pets wouldn't be allowed with 'assistance dog' on the harness.
> 
> It seems she's just stuck assistance dog stickers on a Julius K9 harness and a bandana on that says 'in training', They're claiming she's no better than the deaf woman in Daily Fail that CLAIMS she has 4 'hearing dogs!'
> 
> There may more be more on her in papers etc soon as seems they are out to get out her and complain.. I think someone has emailed asking why BBC didn't show which charity she was training Lola with and if there was no charity then she is NOT an official assistance dog even with 'in training' status.


I thought she was wearing a pass thing around her neck.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> Lola is getting some attention on Canine Partners FB page people wanting to know WHO she is training with as an assistance dog, because you are meant to carry a letter and ID for the dog to show that either a) its a puppy in training or b) its a fully qualified dog, especially as she's taking her in public places where pets wouldn't be allowed with 'assistance dog' on the harness.
> 
> It seems she's just stuck assistance dog stickers on a Julius K9 harness and a bandana on that says 'in training', They're claiming she's no better than the deaf woman in Daily Fail that CLAIMS she has 4 'hearing dogs!'
> 
> There may more be more on her in papers etc soon as seems *they are out to get out her and complain*.. I think someone has emailed asking why BBC didn't show which charity she was training Lola with and if there was no charity then she is NOT an official assistance dog even with 'in training' status.


Some people really have too much time on their hands.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> I am sure the thing on Jess' collar is a camera as there were shots from under her neck. I have seen a few outraged comments on FB though, assuming it was a shock collar. Not sure why they would blur out a camera, maybe for a brand name but still seems odd.


It was a camera on the collar that's how they got the close shots of the dog chasing the sheep I think Maybe blurred out as they did not want to show the make of it
That damn woman that said no I don't love the dog I care for it but I don't love it its a dog I could have smacked her
I think the others did quite well though considering most had no clue as to what to do 
The assistance dog came great in the end with help from a trainer I just love Stan and Ralph Stewie was treated a bit like a baby but each to their own I guess Overall I thought the series quite good as it did show pups don't come ready trained and you have to work with them


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

dandogman said:


> Some people really have too much time on their hands.


Actually, that's not true. Assistance dogs are afforded specialist privileges that normal dogs are not and I can understand why they would get frustrated at someone having a DIY assistance dog and claiming it was a proper assistance dog as there could be various repercussions for them.

By all means train you pet to help and assist you - mean able bodied people do that, but to pass them off as official assistance dogs is wrong IMO.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Actually, that's not true. Assistance dogs are afforded specialist privileges that normal dogs are not and I can understand why they would get frustrated at someone having a DIY assistance dog and claiming it was a proper assistance dog as there could be various repercussions for them.
> 
> By all means train you pet to help and assist you - mean able bodied people do that, but to pass them off as official assistance dogs is wrong IMO.


There's a photo on her actual FB with Lola wearing a proper assistance dog vest and something on her lead.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> There's a photo on her actual FB with Lola wearing a proper assistance dog vest and something on her lead.


I don't know the full story, nor have I seen facebook, but if she has just trained her herself and she is wearing a proper assistance dog vest then that is wrong and the assistance dog charities are quite entitled to do something about it. Of course, I don't know the ins and outs, maybe there is a scheme where you train the dog yourself and it is assessed by one of the assistance dog charities and if it passes then it is awarded assisted dog status, but if not, then what she has done is wrong.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I can't believe that some busy bodies have watched Lola helping her owner get out and about, brining her so much happiness and confidence, and they want to challenge her and potentially stop her doing what she's doing. I think that's so unfair.

I think on the whole it was a good series. Yes, most of the people got it wrong, but most people do. But it showed that people's expectations of a new puppy wasn't really correct and instead showed what puppies are really like and that it takes time, attention and training to get the results you want. It showed that they had good intentions (apart from the ridiculous woman who got a pup so her children could experience death), most were a bit clueless but aren't we all at first and we go out and learn. You can read as much as you like but the hands on experience when you have the puppy is when you really learn. I think it showed that well and I don't understand why the series has got such a slating really.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

MyAnimals said:


> *I can't believe that some busy bodies have watched Lola helping her owner get out and about, brining her so much happiness and confidence, and they want to challenge her and potentially stop her doing what she's doing. I think that's so unfair*.
> 
> I think on the whole it was a good series. Yes, most of the people got it wrong, but most people do. But it showed that people's expectations of a new puppy wasn't really correct and instead showed what puppies are really like and that it takes time, attention and training to get the results you want. It showed that they had good intentions (apart from the ridiculous woman who got a pup so her children could experience death), most were a bit clueless but aren't we all at first and we go out and learn. You can read as much as you like but the hands on experience when you have the puppy is when you really learn. I think it showed that well and I don't understand why the series has got such a slating really.


Are they though? I've just looked at the Canine Partners facebook page and can't see anything. However, if she is falsely putting her dog in an assistance coat/collar when it is not an official assistance dog then she is in the wrong and they are quite right to question the validity of her dog wearing them. I can't see anyone saying she is wrong for her dog to help her get out and about.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

MyAnimals said:


> *I can't believe that some busy bodies have watched Lola helping her owner get out and about, brining her so much happiness and confidence, and they want to challenge her and potentially stop her doing what she's doing. I think that's so unfair*.
> 
> I think on the whole it was a good series. Yes, most of the people got it wrong, but most people do. But it showed that people's expectations of a new puppy wasn't really correct and instead showed what puppies are really like and that it takes time, attention and training to get the results you want. It showed that they had good intentions (apart from the ridiculous woman who got a pup so her children could experience death), most were a bit clueless but aren't we all at first and we go out and learn. You can read as much as you like but the hands on experience when you have the puppy is when you really learn. I think it showed that well and I don't understand why the series has got such a slating really.


Are they though? I've just looked at the Canine Partners facebook page and can't see anything. However, if she is falsely putting her dog in an assistance coat/collar when it is not an official assistance dog then she is in the wrong and they are quite right to question the validity of her dog wearing them. Nobody is trying to stop her doing what she is doing, just the wearing of an official coat saying that she is an official assistance dog.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> Actually, that's not true. Assistance dogs are afforded specialist privileges that normal dogs are not and I can understand why they would get frustrated at someone having a DIY assistance dog and claiming it was a proper assistance dog as there could be various repercussions for them.
> 
> By all means train you pet to help and assist you - mean able bodied people do that, but to pass them off as official assistance dogs is wrong IMO.


She is an assistance dog, whether an official one or not, if she's as well behaved as an 'offical dog', then what's the problem? 
The owner has gained more freedom and other people are trying to put her down, unbelievable. Perhaps she is an offical dog? or she's 'in training' to be an offical dog? People jumping to conclusions...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

dandogman said:


> She is an assistance dog, whether an official one or not, if she's as well behaved as an 'offical dog', then what's the problem?
> The owner has gained more freedom and other people are trying to put her down, unbelievable. Perhaps she is an offical dog? or she's 'in training' to be an offical dog? People jumping to conclusions...


Maybe Lola and her owner was supported by a charity.. Just the tv never shown it


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyway I'm not sure so am happy to be corrected but isn't it possible to self train a service dog as long as the person has a documented disability and the dog performs a suitable task and obviously has been trained to standard?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

dandogman said:


> *She is an assistance dog, whether an official one or not, if she's as well behaved as an 'offical dog', then what's the problem? *
> The owner has gained more freedom and other people are trying to put her down, unbelievable. Perhaps she is an offical dog? or she's 'in training' to be an offical dog? People jumping to conclusions...


There is no problem with her training her dog to assist her, but there is if she is putting coats/leads on that she is not qualified to wear. Plenty of people train their pets

Actually, you are the one putting her and other assistance dogs down as you fail to recognise that it is an achievement. I appreciate that you are young, so may find it difficult to understand, but an official service dog has a special status not afforded to other dogs that allows it to go places and do things not normally allowed. 
I haven't seen anyone put her down for training her dog, only commending her. It does not mean that she should be wearing an official coat that the dog is not entitled to. Having said that, I cannot see anything on the Canine Partners website to back up what the earlier poster said anyway.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Maybe Lola and her owner was supported by a charity.. Just the tv never shown it


Yes, I agree which is why I said something along those lines in an earlier post. The BBC should have made it clearer rather than just saying she was training it herself.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I thought she was wearing a pass thing around her neck.


It was just a bandana that said 'in training' with like an 'L' plate logo I think.. hard to tell as subtitles are at the bottom of the screen!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> It was just a bandana that said 'in training' with like an 'L' plate logo I think.. hard to tell as subtitles are at the bottom of the screen!


I mean the owner had something around her neck, on her FB page she seems to have a lead slip, and she's member of several assistance dog pages.
I don't think she's done anything wrong .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the organisations does help owner trainers doesn't it? And then will certify them provided they pass all the assessments. That might be what she's doing.

Home - Dog A.I.D
I knew one of them did


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

She was shown working with Amy Hatcher. It said she has been a trainer of assistance dogs since 2002. It mentions that she would refine the 'paws up' command later. I assumed that she was overseeing the official training.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Jobeth said:


> She was shown working with Amy Hatcher. It said she has been a trainer of assistance dogs since 2002. It mentions that she would refine the 'paws up' command later. I assumed that she was overseeing the official training.


I may watch it if Amy is on it, didnt know! I went to her agility classes with buster, she is a nice lass. She did work with us a bit to help with his reactiveness to other dogs


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> She was shown working with Amy Hatcher. It said she has been a trainer of assistance dogs since 2002. It mentions that she would refine the 'paws up' command later. I assumed that she was overseeing the official training.


So maybe this dog is certified then if that's the case


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Anyway I'm not sure so am happy to be corrected but isn't it possible to self train a service dog as long as the person has a documented disability and the dog performs a suitable task and obviously has been trained to standard?


In the UK they still have to register with a charity and pass a public training exam which can't be done until after the dogs 2nd birthday. It's not as easy as in US when you can get any dog and train it up as your 'service dog'.

In UK, you're also not allowed to register a puppy so it will be old enough by the time you get up the list.. I checked all this out when I was going to self train JJ. Dog Aid (for physical disability) are only ones that allow you to self train and qualify you with equal legal status to ones trained by the charities and last time I checked their site they are not taking any new people cos of the backlog of applicants. I think 'Support Dogs' in Sheffield also do it but I think they are for Autism and/or medical stuff like alerting to low blood sugar. I'm not sure on that though.. Medical Detection Dogs may also help people train their own dog as well as provide a fully trained one but I haven't checked. (low on data this month!)

ANYONE can train their pet to help them around their own home, its when they are taking them into places that pet dogs are not usually allowed (such as where food is served usually, shopping centre's) and putting 'assistance dog' stickers on harnesses and or coats, when they haven't actually passed an exam to qualify that it's not allowed.

Official 'puppy parents' carry a letter and ID card and they can usually get a thing for the lead to say the dog is in training which can only be got from the relevant charity ie 'guide dog puppy in training' etc.

It was FB where i saw it not CP website and I got mixed up, it was a puppy parent on my friends list who works for CP that brought it up on her own page and was asking where was the proof. They have had a puppy for a year from about 4 months to 14 months old and the puppy has just gone to Heyshott training centre this week to start its advanced training now. Weren't the dogs in the '6 puppies' program still under or just reaching 1 year old?

They are a victim of their own success now with most charities waiting lists being around 5 years for a first dog (replacement dogs for existing people whose dogs are retiring get priority - 18 months -2yr wait).

I trained JJ to help me around the house, for me it means the difference in being able to live independently and he loves doing his 'jobs', helping me with housework and alerting me to sounds but I've never tried to take him in a shop by buying an harness and sticking 'assistance dog' on it and trying to make him look official!

For me what he does is enough as its the little things like not being able to reach into back of washing machine or dryer, struggling to pull clothes off in winter when my hands are swollen and painful with arthritis, having to wait for someone to come and pick something up cos I dropped my phone under the table and someone is trying to text me etc and I can't reach it to answer them, coming and letting me know my minicom is ringing when I'm in the kitchen, taking the initiative to fetch the letters that postman was put through cos I'm busy helping Inca etc, or just letting me know he's knocking on the door cos he's got a parcel for me... but he's not recognised as an 'official' assistance dog even though he does the same work as my friends dual-skilled assistance dog who WAS trained jointly by Hearing Dogs and Canine Partners (who also alerts to sound and physically helps as friend is deaf with Cerebral palsy) JJ is also bilingual and knows all his commands/words in both BSL and spoken English, only difference is I can't take him in shops or anywhere pets aren't usually allowed.

As I'm mostly housebound and live in a village where local shops aren't wheelchair accessible anyway, this doesn't really bother me. He can do what I need him to do for me to manage in my own home, but still has freedom to behave as a pet and play with what he wants (my friends 'official' hearing dog is not allowed squeaky toys, they don't allow them to be raw fed cos they are then working in public etc).


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

From what I've come across on facebook there's a lot of good things edited out for the programme - Some of the dogs DID go to proper training classes but that's not as good TV as owners making a mess of things so wasn't shown. Apparently it has been confirmed that Jess was wearing a GoPro that was too identifiable. And Colette has been on the agilitynet page talking about Lola's ongoing training as an assistance dog and her recent first steps as an agility dog.
Have to say poor Byron's owner really got me wound up - every one of his bad habits were caused and aggravated by the people around him and then they complained about him - poor boy just wanted to be loved and played with - would have been so easy to train him positively if they'd cared enough. Hope he gets rehomed soon to people who'll give him the love he needs.


----------

